# Any LED Recommendations



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have just removed 2 fluorescent fittings from the dinette area that had been fitted by the previous owner,I have never liked the type of light they give and they are not particularly efficient.

I intend to replace them with LED fittings eventually but the choice is quite bewildering,they were 40cms long and I need the new ones to be at least that length to cover the existing holes.

I think I prefer the cool white type of light but am concerned that I may choose the wrong ones and they may be too bright/dim.

Has anyone done this and if so what LED fitting did you choose and is it a decent light?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep the Flouro fitting and fit a string of LED's inside (or 2 strings). Remove the ballast etc.

The daisy chain strings of LED's can be cut to whatever length you require.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> Keep the Flouro fitting and fit a string of LED's inside (or 2 strings). Remove the ballast etc.
> 
> The daisy chain strings of LED's can be cut to whatever length you require.


I have considered doing that Jim but the boss doesn't like the old fittings,she reckons they look a bit dated,so it's new LED fittings we are after-I have do do as I am told.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago. Quality seems ok, bright enough and looks simple to fit either free standing or inside an existing housing.
I'll get round to fitting it soon.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-12V-4W...6121925?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item3cc2326b45


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Search e bay item number 320681128958

I used these to replace all the strip lights and had enough left to flood the garage with light.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Go warm white. Easier on the eyes for reading. Cool white, use in the kitchen area.

In my last van I replaced the tube lights with LED in the same position. In this used LED but took away the tubes and re-sited the warm white on the ceiling. 

They use about 1/7 the amps of tubes. Hardly a drain on the battery. 

I got solid length which are secured by clips. £15 each.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Look at what LED chip type they are.

You need the 5050 type for the best light output.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that the Motorhome world is on the brink of better designed strip lights. I have spent some time during the last year, looking for attractive new LED strip lights. There are some out there but they can be very expensive.... at the moment. Although the 'boss' does not like the present striplight fittings, they have not made a mega improvement.... yet.
In my previous van I had one of the stalls at a Motorhome show, fit a double strip of LED's into the old strip-light fittings I took to him. He charged £8 per lamp I think. They were excellent, so very much better than the old fluorescent and using so little power.
If I dare suggest that you wait a couple of weeks and see what this years fittings look like (they are improving all the time) at the Newark Show.

Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Look at what LED chip type they are.
> You need the 5050 type for the best light output.


That was certainly true for SMDs (surface mounted diodes) - and I do say WAS.

I've just had a batch from China of G4 LEDs using the latest SMD which are designated 5730 and they're vastly superior to the 5050 in terms of light output - I reckon 50% brighter and more compact to boot. How they'll measure up in the long term is anyones guess, the 5050s for instance tend to fall off performance wise in a relatively short time. I've just fitted 7 of them in the kitchen wall unit lights and will monitor them for a while.

I would ask Zebedee to make me a nice polished wood unit to cover where the old striplight was with recesses for three of <<THESE>> and fit three G4 LED bulbs each with 9 of the new 5730 LEDs.

You'll need sunglasses. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you get the 5370 variety on a self adhesive strip like the 5050's? As that's what I need to replace the failing units I have ((Labcraft) that are behind the clip on diffusers. 5m strip of EBay for less than a tenner delivered, they can be cut every 3 LED's and each segment used as a light unit, 

I have just tried my strip of 505o's and the light output is amazing, and more than adequate for my needs) so heaven knows what the 5370 variety are like.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Can you get the 5370 variety on a self adhesive strip like the 5050's?


I haven't seen any yet Mrplodd but the 5730s are very new to the block, I've been trying to get my hands on some G4s and B22s for several weeks and only just received the first batch of G4s, even the Chinese seem to be having problems getting stock, I have two other batches on order from China since early February that haven't yet appeared. They do seem to be the next thing for SMDs though. I'm not aware of any UK sellers with any stock yet.

Personally I don't like the flexible strip ones much. Although bright when first used they seem very prone to failure of individual SMDs, especially the 5050s. I've reverted to 3528s for flexi strips, although less bright they seem to last longer before they start failing.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gasp ode

Thanks for that, as you have probably guessed I have just purchased a 5m strip of 5050's to replace the failing Labcraft items fitted to my Autotrail. At the price I have paid I won't be too upset if they only last a couple of years :wink: The current ones are failing and have flashing segments which drives me mad (I could cope with them if they just had failed bits, but the constant flashing :evil: 
The best of the failing ones are destined for use in the MH garage/battery locker/anywhere else I can think of rather than just bin them! The overcab locker is a bit dark thinking about it!


----------

